# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور 96 رو قبول شدم ولی دانشگاه نرفتم، میتونم 97 ثبت نام کنم؟

## emir2012

سلام، من کنکور امسال رو دولتی روزانه قبول شدم ولی چون نتونستم یکی از درسای پیش دانشگاهیمو پاس کنم نتونستم برم دانشگاه...

چند روز پیش یکی از دوستام میگفت که احتمالا مشکل پیش میاد برام برای ثبت نام کنکور سال دیگه! (97)

اینو بگم که من دنبال کارای داشنگاهو نگرفتم و چون دیدم شهریور درسمو نتونستم پاس کنم دیگه کلا بیخیال شدم. باید خبر میدادم به دانشگاه؟ حالا واقعا مشکلی پیش میاد برای ثبت نام کنکور بعدی برام یا نه؟

----------


## sharif.cfz

چرا بهتون نمره ندادن ؟؟؟؟مگه پدرکشتگی داشتن واسه یه نمره بی ارزش که ادمو از دانشگاه میندازه !!! تاجایی که می‌دونم اگر قبول شید و برید دانشگاه و انصراف بدین سال اول از کنکور محرومین 
الانم فکر میکنم شما امسال کنکور نمیتونی شرکت کنی...سال بعدی ...بازم دوستان هستن!

----------


## emir2012

آپ...

دوستان اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لطفا جواب بده خیلییییی مهمه برام

----------


## matrooke

تا جایی که من شنیدم روزانه ثبت نام کنی ولی نری محرومی 
سازمان سنجش که نمیاد بپرسه چرا نرفتین :Yahoo (77):

----------


## emir2012

> تا جایی که من شنیدم روزانه ثبت نام کنی ولی نری محرومی 
> سازمان سنجش که نمیاد بپرسه چرا نرفتین


خب وقتی نزاشتن من برم چی کار کنم؟!!! کلی پرس و جو کردم گفتن نمیتونی بری و باید همه درسات رو پاس کنی!
 باید حتما میرفتم تا دانشگاهم که اون سر کشوره میگفتم من یه درسمو پاس نکردم؟ این همه کامپیوتر و اینترنت خودشون نمیتونن بفهمن؟

البته اینجا منظورتون از ثبت نام چیه؟ چون من ثبت نام نکردم فقط قبول شدم دانشگاه رو ولی نتونستم برم

----------


## zahra.2015

*فک کنم امسال روزانه محرومی*

----------


## matrooke

> خب وقتی نزاشتن من برم چی کار کنم؟!!! کلی پرس و جو کردم گفتن نمیتونی بری و باید همه درسات رو پاس کنی!
>  باید حتما میرفتم تا دانشگاهم که اون سر کشوره میگفتم من یه درسمو پاس نکردم؟ این همه کامپیوتر و اینترنت خودشون نمیتونن بفهمن؟
> 
> البته اینجا منظورتون از ثبت نام چیه؟ چون من ثبت نام نکردم فقط قبول شدم دانشگاه رو ولی نتونستم برم


وقتی انتخاب رشته جوابش میاد یک طرفیت به شما تعلق گرفته
اگه شما نرید یعنی جلو رفتن یک نفر رو گرفتید و منطق سازمان سنجش اینه واسه همین یه سال محرومتون میکنه.
توی سایت سازمان سنجش برو بپرس جوابتو میدن

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

از کنکور محروم نیستی! میتونی ثبت نام کنی و کنکور بدی
فقط از انتخاب رشته روزانه محرومی

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اگر تهرانی حضوری برو سازمان سنجش یه درخواست برای رفع محرومیت بنویس

----------


## amureza

ثبت نام میتونید ولی سال بعد روزانه نمیتونید

----------


## mo.sh

من که سال قبل حضوری رفتم سازمان شد امیدت به خدا باشه و حضوری برو اونجا

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> من که سال قبل حضوری رفتم سازمان شد امیدت به خدا باشه و حضوری برو اونجا


محرومیتتون لغو شد؟!

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

فقط روزانه محروم میشی...برا بقیه نه

----------


## mo.sh

> محرومیتتون لغو شد؟!


آره

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> آره


خیلی خوبه
منم درخواست دادم ولی هنوزی جوابی نگرفتم امیدوار شدم!  :Yahoo (1):

----------

